# Cone modelling!



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Can we get sky movies now mum?!

(rug needs a clean but it is only in playroom!)

Not on for much longer.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

such a cutie!!! even with the extra channels!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh Dudley!! Bless him! He does seem to be taking it in his stride 

Binky has now decided that my lovely red rug will double up nicely as a chew toy/toilet


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Dudley is so handsome... Love his 'highlights' in his coat 

He looks to be tolerating the cone remarkably well 

xx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah Dudley is very cute and handsome! x


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

So gorgeous, even with his slightly alternative accessory!!


----------



## mB555 (Apr 11, 2012)

Here's Fred sporting his cone a couple weeks ago:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I feel a cone thread coming! lol. I have one of Lady in hers too. 
I have posted it on here before.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes I definitely think there should be more cone model pictures! love fred's eyes in 2nd photo. Thanks for nice comments re Dudley, I wonder if he will quite miss the cone when it's gone - doubt it!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Here is LADY!!! posing rather risky for the camera!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lady still looks gorgeous, the cone can't spoil that! anyone else with conedog pics?!!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Love the fact that lady's cone doesn't stop her from lying on her back!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Yes the cone didn't stop her..she was still cooky. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I have gone for the baby vest alternative for Izzy


----------



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

Frisbee turned out to be a bit of a contortionist so had to wear a double cone


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey cockapoos even look gorgeous in a cone or vest after an op .. we are so lucky to have such happy and adorable looking dogs


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I think they are all beautifully 'framed'!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Who knew you could make a cone look so good  I hope I can use some kind of vest for Jake.


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Amiee Jane needed the cone to keep her from licking the stitches, and a baby onesie to keep her from scratching them


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

How tiny does Aimee Jane look, so cute, Izzy still looks beautiful, Frisbee does not look impressed! I thought we may have to do the double with Dudley but just managed with the larger one in the end (although with both it would prob flap around less), but they all look great still.


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

It's Amiee Jane. My husband messed it up on the micro chip, and we like it the way it is ^^


----------

